
Designer Philippe Starck confirms 'revolutionary' project is Jobs family yacht - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/12/04/17/designer_philippe_starck_confirms_revolutionary_project_is_jobs_family_yacht.html
======
indubitably
I don't really think this reflects terribly well on Jobs. He makes all that
money and what does he do with it? He builds himself a boat.

